# Looking to remuster to Medic



## SweepstakesRon (22 Sep 2005)

I'm currently infantry in RHFC but I would like to remusted to Medic, most likely 23 Field Ambulance.  I'm SQ qualified and was wondering what steps I should take to switch?


----------



## Donut (22 Sep 2005)

Maybe start by looking into the VOT process, there's a couple of threads on the process on here, if you try the search function you should have some luck.

I'm not sure how widespread this is, but I know some units are only actively recruiting civi health care professionals;   this might put a damper on your plans.

I suppose the next step might be to contact the unit recruiting cell, and see if they're hiring.

Out of curiosity, why the switch?

DF

edited for grammar


----------



## SweepstakesRon (23 Sep 2005)

Well I took my first-aid in BMQ and loved it and want to get more involved with health-care.  I love my unit and all, but I jsut thinking Medic would be more interesting, and help me career wise aswell.

It's also not looking to good as I found this thread on somebody in the exact same boat as myself.  It say VOT to the Medical MOC has been closed since 1 Jan 05? http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28442.15.html

any thoughts?


----------



## Donut (23 Sep 2005)

Sure, my thoughts are,  "you're screwed."



DF


----------



## SweepstakesRon (23 Sep 2005)

No kidding eh? Looks like it's Infantry for me.


----------



## Donut (23 Sep 2005)

I don't know if I'd go that far, SSRon.

If it's something you really want to persue, have you thought of the regs as a med tech?

Or you could take a civi EMR/PCP course and apply again?

EMS is a great job, there's not much I'd leave it for, but it's certainly not for everyone.

DF


----------



## SweepstakesRon (24 Sep 2005)

That's already my plan, but thats about a 2 year course, so that'd be about 3 years,  So I might have to stick infantry for a while and do my DP1.


----------



## Donut (24 Sep 2005)

Look around.  There're 13 week PCPs out there, and 9 month ACPs, too.  While it is true there are 2 year diploma progams, they're accredited (and licensed) the same as the 13 week certificate programs by the CMA.  

DF


----------



## SweepstakesRon (25 Sep 2005)

Really, know of any places that offer programs like this?


----------



## Donut (25 Sep 2005)

JIBC and SIAST both run a 13 week PCP, Algonquin College has a 9-month ACP.  I'm sure there're others out there, too.

They're out there, just dig for them.

DF


----------



## SweepstakesRon (25 Sep 2005)

Awesome, I think i'll look into that.  Thanks


----------



## old medic (25 Sep 2005)

You can also check here if your looking for programs close to Hamilton:

http://www.ontarioparamedic.ca/becoming_a_paramedic.html

Best of luck.

OM


----------



## figure_11 (26 Sep 2005)

SweepstakesRon,

Send me a PM and we'll talk. I'm a former infanteer and currently in 23 Fd Amb.


----------



## Air Force Medic (26 Sep 2005)

Don't know how good it is but there is also a 1 year course in Charlottetown through Holland College, with option of another year.


----------



## SweepstakesRon (26 Sep 2005)

I'm thinking I might goto Conestoga for Primary Care Paramedic.  Also just wondering, the first-aid through BMQ what level of certification does that translate to civi side?


----------



## Donut (26 Sep 2005)

I'm pretty sure it's a Standard First Aid course, some provinces may have different titles for it.

SJA Instructors?  Bueler?  Bueler?

DF


----------



## Fraser.g (27 Sep 2005)

With the cancellation of CFAO 9-5 FIRST AID AND CARDIOPULMONARY RESUSCITATION TRAINING there is no clear identification of what level of training each member gets on their basic. It is therefore up to the school.

If there is one day shedualed then odds are that you are getting the SJ EFA Course
If there are two days then you are probably getting the SFA Course.

Also there are questons about the training of the instructors. It does not stipulate the credentials required to teach. Most places have a Cadre of St John certified instructors but I do not think that it is required.
I have also seen medics called in to teach in the past.

If there is a ref that I am un aware of please let me know because I could sure use the extra ammo in ensuring that pers are getting the best training available.

GF


----------



## SweepstakesRon (27 Sep 2005)

Yeah mine was 2 days, and I had a Medic from 23 Field Ambulance teach it.


----------



## Dale Turner (29 Sep 2005)

If you're talking about the credentials of St John's FA/CPR instuctors we have to go through the St. John's Amb. instructor course. And for BMQ it usually would be standard FA but I'm sure thats not the rule. At 23 Fd Amb we have quite a few SJA FA/CPR instructors and we're always going on pre BMQ or BMQ courses to teach.


DT


----------



## SweepstakesRon (30 Sep 2005)

Well a fellow unit memebr jsut got his cerrtification back today.  It's only Class B REscuer certificartion, and of course Standard First-Aid.  So looks like i'll have to take a seperate course to get class C.


----------



## Dale Turner (3 Oct 2005)

Just out of curiosity what difference does it make what kind of FA/CPR course (besides the infant/child AR/CPR portion) you take. As a medic your QL3 supercedes any FA course you have. Especially now that PHTLS is replacing BTLS.



DT


----------



## SweepstakesRon (4 Oct 2005)

True, and thats soemthign I jsut thought of recently.  I was originally considering that because you need level c rescuer to take a paramedic course.


----------



## Dale Turner (4 Oct 2005)

Yeah, I thought about that afterwards.

Have you applied at Conestoga yet? You also might want to get your F class drivers license while your waiting.

If/when you get in to the program you'll need to get paired up with a preceptor, I work for Waterloo EMS so pm me when you get to that point and I'll be your preceptor if you want.


DT


----------



## SweepstakesRon (4 Oct 2005)

I see, yeah I haven't applied just an I still need to get my class F.  I'm just finishing off highschool.  I have a co-op this seemster with the local fire department, and then next semester I have one with the EMS.


----------

